# have I got eggs saved up? implanon & depo questions



## zofranks

So ladies this has been bugging me - normally you release one egg per month, doesn't get fertilised, you have your period, for years I was on the depo & the implanon (about 8 years in total), while on each I didn't have periods so what happened to my eggs? Have I saved them up in my egg bank or do they just die off naturally? Anyone any idea? It is one of those questions that has been bugging me all weekend now :)

thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

zofranks said:


> So ladies this has been bugging me - normally you release one egg per month, doesn't get fertilised, you have your period, for years I was on the depo & the implanon (about 8 years in total), while on each I didn't have periods so what happened to my eggs? Have I saved them up in my egg bank or do they just die off naturally? Anyone any idea? It is one of those questions that has been bugging me all weekend now :)
> 
> thanks

I wish we saved our eggs, but you are correct when you say they "die off."

Actually, the follices never mature into eggs and then they are reabsorbed into your ovaries.


----------



## Natsby

You are so clever Dmom, I don´t know what we would do without you. Ever thought of doing mastermind with fertility as your specialist subject? Bet you would do better than my Dr he is clueless! OMG that was too much flattery, I´m British we aren´t used to being nice to people, now I´ll have to go and be rude to OH to get over it.


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sus09

Oh dear, Dmom, you are so right...
I guess it happens the same with PCOS? Eggs don´t mature and then die off... what a wast of my youth, ... as I hardly ever ovulated then, funny enough I do it quite often since I hit 30.
Not that I was ready for a child then!

Nats is right! what would we do without your knowledge! 
As much as I would miss you in this forum I do hope you are to give us some good news soon! 

PS. Great idea the watermelon thiguie... I enjoyed mine, I had a terrible headache the next day thought :haha::haha:


----------

